# Elvis has left the Building



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

My Elvis, sweet lover boy, has gone to rest in the fields & beaches at the rainbow bridge. I cannot count the lifetime of memories he has given us in his packed full 16.7 years. For us to be apart of his wonderful life we feel blessed. Although yesterday's decision was one of the hardest things I've ever done, it was so peaceful for him. It truly was the last act of kindness we could give our boy. He was always a happy healthy boy. Nothing but full health until his old age these last few weeks getting up and around and his kidneys starting to fail. I truly feel blessed to have had him in my life. He was my Heart dog.

Elvis you left us with so many memories that you will never die. You live on in our hearts forever.
:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Elvis. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

He was such a beautiful boy, he shared a truly long wonderful life you and your family. You were truly blessed to have so many years and make so many memories.

Godspeed Elvis


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Elvis lived up to his name, what a handsome guy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry that your Elvis has passed. What a stunning dogs he was!

Run free at the Bridge Elvis


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you're right though, he will always be with you. I;m glad you have so many good memories of him. Thank you for loving him enough to make the painful decision to set him free from his body, I believe it is the greatest expression of love you can make at the end. Praying for your peace.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Run free sweet Elvis, until you meet your family on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Elvis. Run free sweet boy. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, what a wonderful long life he had. God bless you sweet boy xxx


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Elvis sure was a handsome guy. Run free big boy!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Elvis!..... 16+ years God Bless You, such a handsome boy.


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm sorry for the pain you feel at the loss of your Elvis. Run free and happy Elvis boy, knowing your love lives in the hearts of your family.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so sorry about your handsome Elvis. How fortunate he lived to be over 16 years old. That is truly remarkable.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so so sorry for your loss of beautiful Elvis, what a wonderful age he got to...you must have so many amazing memories of him over the years. Take care and remember that he'll live on in your heart forever.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of beautiful Elvis. There is never enough time with these special goldens.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Elvis- he was a handsome boy! Run free, sweet boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Rest in peace, Elvis...the building won't be the same without you.

So sorry for your loss. Even 16+ years is too short, if we had our way.

Many hugs for you.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I just "met" Elvis for the first time on Lush's thread.
I thought, "You go boy, let's do 17."
Well, 16+ is a long lovely life by any standard.
But never long enuf for those you leave behind.
So sorry for your loss.
What a good boy 
Robin


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy! I'm so very sorry for your loss. It was truly a blessing to have him for 16 plus years, although it is never long enough. I'm sure he will never completely leave the building. He will always remain in your heart.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so so sorry Elvis has gone to the bridge. He was an amazing boy and always touched my heart whenever I saw his photo. I am sorry for your loss but so grateful you had Elvis for so long although as we know, however long we have our Goldens it's never long enough. Thinking of you. Run free sweet Elvis x


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss. What an amazing and long life he must have had!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Checking in to see how you're doing.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Elvis is SO handsome. 16 years of memories to help you through this hard time.

Wishing you peace and comfort...


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> Checking in to see how you're doing.


Day one Fri was prettty hard going thru the daily routine without Elvis. Tug was even depressed with us. And then going to our weekend place without Elvis that nite for the first time in 16+ yrs was difficult. 

Just tears at the sight of random reminders of Elvis. 

Tug swam & played in the sand this morning. We missed Elvis' barking & digging & swimming. Later we took Tug and went boating without Elvis. 

It will get easier I hope. We already told everyone, including clients, since he was a daily fixture in the office. 

This was the first time we have been put in the position of choosing to let him go.

Thanks for asking and for all the support. It helps. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss but thankful for the amazing almost 17 years that you had him.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Elvis blossomed for almost 17 years under your wonderful care. Such a tough decision, but very selfless to set him free. Strength to you.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Elvis. Though you were blessed to have him for a long time...it's never long enough.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.
Elvis was a beautiful boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say good-bye to Elvis. I am sorry that Friday was tough to do all those things without Elvis. However, I do believe he was there with you in spirit. He will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet Elvis.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you had each other for such a long time. He was a super cutie!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------

